

50 Organizations Send Letter to Congress Urging Solutions to Patent Abuse - codegeek
http://www.patentfairness.org/media/press/#2013-07-17-1

======
binarymax
There are some interesting cosponsors on that list, including the MPAA, and
others I wouldnt expect to see trying to change IP laws.

------
friedland
Abuse of the legal process by lawyers is the same in many cases that are not
patent related. Any time a lawyer and its made dummy client occupy same
address this is a red flag. Legal Reform.

